# Driving in other countries/caribbean islands



## Transit (Mar 15, 2007)

Is there a website that tells you what side of the road other countries/islands drive on?


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 15, 2007)

I am not aware of one, but generally in the British Isles including Ireland, it is on the left, while the rest of Europe is on the right.

In the Caribbean, islands that were former British colonies or still are like Jamaica, Barbados, St. Kitts, Anguillas, Antigua, Dominica, St. Lucia, the Bahamas, Bermuda, BVI, Grenada, and the Caymans drive on the left, as oddly does the US Virgin Islands.  Others drive on the right.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Mar 15, 2007)

When the USVI was purchased from Denmark in 1917, the Danish standard was driving on the left in Denmark. It was only after the sale, that Denmark joined with the rest of mainland Europe, driving on the right.

Interesting historical trivia...

PS. To add to the list ... Puerto Rico, including the "Spanish Virgin Islands" of Vieques and Culebra drive on the right. Aruba and St. Maarten are also on the right. I find most of the left-sided islands and the British Isles have so many cars that you just follow the guy ahead of you. Little thought is actually required. Although chanting "Think Left" to yourself while driving the first few days never hurts.


----------



## Sandy (Mar 15, 2007)

*Driving on the Left Hand Side*

I was hesitant to drive on the left hand side in the Bahamas with a few girlfriends years ago.  We took a chance in Freeport, where there is basically one road that goes around the island and not the congestion of Nassau. 

Boy, what a blast we had!!  We especially enjoyed the freedom to go where and when we wanted.  Plus, after a few turns, it was absolutely fun.  We paid more attention for obvious reasons, and the only tricky part was the right hand turns. 

I would not try it on other islands b/c of the curves, hills, and constant congestion, but would do it again in a heartbeat on an island like Freeport.


----------



## Jeni (Mar 15, 2007)

I spent a summer living in Jamaica, so the trick was not only to learn to drive "opposite" the US, I had to master a stick shift on the left. I would not recommend renting a car in Jamaica.

Jeni


----------



## Transit (Mar 15, 2007)

Thank for the Info.It would be great to get a complete listing for a sticky.I didn't know the islands varied so much.


----------



## Carolinian (Mar 15, 2007)

One other interesting thing about driving in the Caribbean is that some islands require you to have a local drivers license.  Those that do require this also make them no problem to get. You just fill out some paperwork at the car rental agency and they issue you a 30-day or 90-day or 6-month temporary drivers license.  Its really just a money making gimmic for the island.  I can remember getting local licenses in Anguilla, Barbados, St. Lucia, and perhaps some other islands.  Its not that expensive and makes an interesting sovenier.


----------

